# I was doodling, and then I thought...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What if I could start a little "comic" or something, that can actually teach kids about betta fish? -shrug- just a thought :lol: It's not going to be a "world-wide" or a "best seller" kind of thing, just... a simple comic. 

Think about it... what do many people hate? Being told what they should do, and what they've done wrong.

But... Seeing people around my area, when they start reading comics, they pick up traits from the characters - whether main character, or second character  How they speak, catch phrases, how they react to things, over react to things, run, dance, sing... anything and everything influences them, just by cartoons, doodles, comics, etc. 

It won't be like... "step one: cycle your tank!" because that isn't a cartoon/comic that is again "telling" them what to do :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

how cute! that'd be really neat


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it'd be good  I might do a girl and boy for the main characters though - so it is not aimed at one gender.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That is an awesome idea! Books and stories have been used to teach kids and people in general things for ages! If you can make it a webcomic that would be wonderful! I'd be willing to help in any way I can.

Would the story be from a human's point of view or the bettas?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm maybe from the human's point of view...? :lol: I've got some ideas for the girl... not yet of the boy lol. And if I need help I'll know where to go


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like it, i make cartoon mini's too


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome =D lol it's fun. Plus I like the betta I drew :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+^ agreed lol
i hope you don't mind me putting one up, will it be okay?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

go for it  creativity... is always welcome :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I was good at drawing cartoony pictures but everything I end up drawing is more realistic. I think it would be a good way on conveying the basic needs of a betta versus what is currently given out for information.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is one  :


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm learning how to do cartoon lol. I always do realistic. :/ so it's hard for me to say to myself "SHUT UP!! Her arms are NOT too short =D" :lol: because cartoons is supposed to just...idk...flow? doesn't have to be perfect, either 

and that is very nice betta lover


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Great picture! I actually made a graphic novel (fancy language for comic xD) for a school assignment about a suicidal betta in a tiny bowl that jumped out of a window into a man's tank that he was walking down the street with . . . Not random at all. . . xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: nope, not random. xDD

what's random is a tank full of water being walked down the street. lol!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

a 10 gallon tank to be exact. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: THAT would be hard haha!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, i have problems doing cartoons too XP like "so i just do that? no no i think it was this way. NO IT WASN'T??? the heck?"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i doodled some bettas, and a derpy goldfish, when i first got my Tablet. lost them when i had to reformat my laptop, but i think the goldfish is still on my Tumblr. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww that sucks. But hey, yay tumblr xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

found it~!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
omg! X-treme cuteness! Lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

xD glad ya like him! i love how derp he came out. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Is that little a-derp-able guy by any chance based off the celestial eye goldfish?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

xD i honestly don't know! i just doodled a fish, then gave it derp eyes, then it came out as a derp goldfish. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I LOVE THAT KIND OF GOLDFISH!!!!! =D bahahaha makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

xD if my sister's old laptop would recognize my tablet, i'll have to start drawing derp!bettas. :B


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

They look so derpy I don't know if I could have something like that. I'd feel bad because every single time I looked at the tank I would burst into laughter. I'll just stick to my eyes-straight-ahead fancy goldfish and leave the derpfish to someone else.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well my job basically sucks. it would be awesome to come home and see a bug-eyed derpy goldie in my tank xDDD I would feel happy right away hahahaha. 

btw, how much room do they need? I know each goldie is different. I only have 20s free, my 29 is for my sorority :3 although, s'pose I could move them back to a 20 xD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't really know about those guys. I can't imagine they are good swimmers, and they shouldn't be with anything but their own breed. You could probably keep 2 in a 29 gal, but they are still goldfish. You'd still be looking at heavy filtration and large water changes. I can't imagine those guys would be good at uprooting plants so heavily planting the tank would greatly help. 

I wouldn't even know where to go about finding goldfish like that. They're... so... unique.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I found the Moore ones. and I HAVE SEEN TEH BUBBLE EYE ONE  so......weird. No as "burst out laughing at it's look" kind...just...weird xD I wouldn't mind a Moore. A Black Moore.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had a black moor. she didn't have the bubble eyes, though. 

the general rule for fancies is 20 gallons for one. 10 additional for each additional goldfish. you COULD do 2 in a 29, but you'd still need MASSIVE filtration. :V


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Black moors are one of the fancy varieties that can get huge! I've heard of 12+ inch black moors. With all the derpy-ness (lack of dorsal fin and funky eyes) I can't imagine those guys get too large or swim too much, but bigger is always better with goldfish. 

For buying one, I'd try to find a breeder. Celestial eye goldfish are really specialized, and I would be hesitant to buy them from a commercial establishment.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my dream goldies are pearlscales. not the ones with the wen, either(i find wens to be ugly). they're just so fat, derpy, and adorable. they DO have swim bladder issues, though. many fancies seem to. :<


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of the wens either, but I can deal with them on redcap orandas and ranchu (because they're just so freakin cute). That would be a cute, fun doodle. They're basically a ball-fish ^-^ Now I wish I could draw :-(

Many of the "swim bladder" issues with fancies actually come from GI problems. Don't get me wrong, they do have deformed swim bladders and this does cause problems. But a lot of problems stem from poor commercial diets. I had floaters before, but switching their diets got rid of it. 

So Sena, how is the comic idea coming along? Any new thoughts? I would love to see something like this come to life.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I am going to start it off, actually, as a boy (or her brother or whatever) who buys a betta, and you'll see emotions in the betta (sick, cold, tired, scared, etc) and I'll end up showing one of the most common things: a betta with a goldie in a small bowl. Because 1. totally drawing a goldie now xD and 2. shows transition and change in a betta, when he gets good care (which the story will explain/show how the girl gets him). I'm gonna make the gal a little dorky looking, in a cute, "lil' sister" way :lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It is sound absolutely adorable! And you can also sneak proper goldfish care into it, too. I'm loving it already. ^-^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I just might. Maybe when I go to work, since I have like...an hour break and two 15 minute breaks I'll "doodle" something up xD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That would be cool!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hopefully today I could get pics up =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

After a while of wondering what the girl should look like, and after a few failed attempts and dislikes of the girl, I finally did it! D: Her name is Jane  ain't she cute?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

My only comment would to be to make her a little slimmer or longer because it just looks a little off. Other than that I like hair and the innocents of the eyes and cheeks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd be slimming her legs if anything. the dress is supposed to look big. It's a cartoon


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i lov her ^-^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks lol

and come to think of it... I wouldn't make her taller. she is a young character. I like the look of her. Cartoons are allowed to look "off". it's a cartoon. not realism, not "anime" where some people say it HAS to be "perfect" (hence I don't draw japanese styled stuff), it's a cartoon coming from someone who wants to make something look cute or funny. There's cartoons with people who have tiny heads and huge bodies, and vice versa =D why can't she look like this? >< lol


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

It's just me, I draw for perfection or at least realism. I'm sorry that my criticism comes out that way. I've never been good with cartoons.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha neither have I don't worry xD which is why it took so long for me to make her... D: Although, I will make her legs slimmer. x) She's the first cartoon I've made that I like..


err...

second. If you include the betta one =D


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect idea to me. Go for it! It makes learning about Betta care fun, and when it is fun, people tend to learn things better and more quickly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

exactly  better than "you're doing it wrong" which most people are told, and therefore get discouraged or do everything in their power to rebel.. which in the end is no good for the fish, or the owner!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this is a great idea!! Would be great for kids who want a Betta. If they know how to take care of it, they would bug their parents to do it if they can't themselves. Go for it! Can't wait to see more... hope you keep updating your progress.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I sure will  shoulder and wrist have to stop acting up.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Sena, Jane is really cute. I love her hair and the bow. She has a wonderful air of innocence to her.

I do agree that some proportions may need to be worked with. Not because she needs to look more real, she looks adorable as is, but if you are planning on making a comic she may need to be drawn in different poses and angles to tell your story and as is, she seems difficult to pose. Using the drawing you have, try drawing her from the side, behind, walking, sitting and anything else you can think of. This will give you a better idea of how her cartoon body will move and will make it easier for you to draw when you get to drawing the actual comic. It may be that her proportions are perfect just the way they are, so long as you have a full understanding of how your character moves and can make your point and drawing obvious (ie: people can look at it and know instantly what's going on in the picture)

While you're doodling her, maybe practice how you will draw her different facial expressions. I would expect that she will be showing many different emotions throughout the comic; sad when the betta is not well due to bad conditions and relieved when the betta becomes healthy again once conditions improve and such.

And I'm done. No one would ever guess by reading this post that I studied animation would they? Nope, didn't think so. >.<


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: nope not at all haha. The legs I want to change. But the dress is supposed to be bigger on her, I like that look about it  If I had Adobe flash illustrator, it's the simplest thing (the one I know how to use) to see how something would walk and such by drawing it out =D I like that program.


----------

